# 1H Waffen auf dem Rücken tragen?



## DeeKay882 (25. Februar 2012)

Hey hab ne einfach Frage...naja...wie ist es möglich 1H Waffen auf dem Rücken zu tragen und nicht am Gürtel? Ich hab gelesen das es da nur ein paar Waffen gibt..aber wodrauf kommt es genau an?


----------



## Wayne o_O (25. Februar 2012)

Ist wohl im Code des Items / der Waffe festgeschrieben, wo sie getragen wird

gibt eben nur ne Hand voll Waffen die auf dem Rücken getragen werden, man kanns sich nich aussuchen, soweit ich weiß

höchstens (ich weiß es aber nicht genau) deine Waffe zu einer Moggen, die auf dem Rücken angezeigt wird


----------



## DeeKay882 (25. Februar 2012)

das wollte ich ja versuchen durchs moggen trage jetzt die Schneide des Verrats aber die gehn ja mal gar nicht und hab schon echte viele andere 1H Schwerter versucht aber hängen alle am Gürtel =(


----------



## Shataar (25. Februar 2012)

probier ma die Phantomklinge fand sie früher und selbst heute noch ziemlich nice  der einzige nachteil du musst sie dir von nem schmied bauen lassen aber das sollte ja das kleinste problem sein


----------



## DeeKay882 (25. Februar 2012)

danke bin ja auch selber schmied^^ aber die passt nicht ganz zum DK oder? =)


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Februar 2012)

DeeKay, schau mal hier http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/193031-waffen-aufm-rucken/.

Dort suchte jemand speziell nach 1-H-Waffen, die auf dem Rücken getragen werden. Vielleicht sind ein paar Anregungen für dich dabei.


----------



## DeeKay882 (25. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank ich guck mal das mal an =)


----------



## haha witzig (25. Februar 2012)

[url=http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34609]Beschleunigende Klinge des Prinzen[/url]
die trägt man auch auf dme rücken und sieht net schlecht aus


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (25. Februar 2012)

Hey ho, hab für Schwerter DIE Mog-Schwerter schlechthin! Die Töter der Leblosen! Für nen DK is das Ding meiner Meinung nach n Must-Have! Und dazu kreuzt es sich so extrem geil aufm Rücken! Falls du Äxte suchst, dann empfehle ich dir die aus ICC, die werden ebenfalls aufm Rücken getragen und den ersten Boss kann man als DK (sofern du n DK bist^^) auch locker allein machen! LG


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. Februar 2012)

Shataar schrieb:


> probier ma die Phantomklinge ...



bei ner quest in netherstorm, gibts übrigens ein schwert, das aussieht wie die phantomklinge und auch auf dem rücken getragen wird. "gestohlene astrale klinge" es schimmert ein wenig violett, die phantomklinge bläulich.


----------



## vortigaunt (25. Februar 2012)

klick!


----------



## Herz des Phönix (25. Februar 2012)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=39344 <-- Ultimatives DK Schwert für den Rücken!

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40345 <-- Auch schick, besonders als Dualwield.

Das erste ist leicht Solo farmbar, beim 2. bräuchte man 2-3 Freunde ;-)


----------



## vortigaunt (25. Februar 2012)

Sunwell 1. Boss droppt ein Schwert das auch aufn Rücken geht soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Velynn (27. Februar 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> bei ner quest in netherstorm, gibts übrigens ein schwert, das aussieht wie die phantomklinge und auch auf dem rücken getragen wird. "gestohlene astrale klinge" es schimmert ein wenig violett, die phantomklinge bläulich.



Jaa... Zuerst besorge ich mir die [strike]Phantomklinge[/strike] *Edit: Wowitem* und dann stelle ich fest dass es Waffenhand ist und ich den Seelentrinker nicht moggen kann. Aber wie du bereits sagst gibt es ein ähnliches Modell .



Velynn schrieb:


> Mein Tank Twink trägt den Wowitem auf dem Rücken.


Btw es gibt bereits einen Thread zu Waffen aufm Rücken


----------

